# BOSS Salt Spreader



## Eyesell

Has anyone purchased the new BOSS salt spreader. I was looking at this thing yesterday at the dealer near me, it fits into the receiver on your truck. Has a bunch of interesting features but the guy said he only installed 3 this year, he said they were tough to get. I looked on there web site to get you the info on it and it's not listed. Cost is $ 2000.00 installed.

Thanks for any input.

Frank


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx

Same here, they do have a seperate brochure like the plow one. Looks great, plus i'm partial to brand loyalty so perhaps it will be my choice next year!


----------



## ALEX516

$1400 MORE AND YOU'VE GOT A FISHER FULL BED (8') SANDER,


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

another $799 and you have yourself an 8' Stainless air-flo.

i saw the unit you speak of at the MGIA show and i just cant see myself at 4 am cutting open bags and loading that thing..we go through about #22,000 on an avereage night so i guess im just used to the big ones. even if you only have a little bit to salt you are still going to to profit mor b/c you can buy salt in bulk for half the cost of bagged.


----------



## Boast Enterpris

Eyesell, 
What is the capacity of that salter & is it simillar to the WESTERN that I have. What kind of interesting features does it have?
BOAST:waving:


----------



## TLS

Others have commented about the benefits of a "large" spreader. The V-Boxes I assume.

Here's my personal situation, and I'm sure, the situation that MANY share.

In any given storm I apply approx 1500-2000lbs of bagged salt. When I'm done, I'm done. Take off the tailgate spreader if I want (by myself) and thats it. Any extra salt bags, I unload and stack in the garage on a skid (by myself).


Now,.....Imagine if I go the V-Box route. Snows coming..... 

Now what?......

List of PROBLEMS with V-Box:

1) V-Box weighs 650-800lbs. How does it get into my truck bed? A: Front end loader and chains??.....which leads me to...

2) Don't have a loader. OK.....Buy an elaborate chain hoist lift to lift and support V-Box when NOT in use. -OR- Buy a loader for $15-25K

3) Load with salt. (see #2)

4) Drive to supply yard that is "hopefully" open 24hrs and load up with a load (~3000lbs ?) using THEIR loader.

5) Only snows a little, didn't need the "full load" that I got. Now what? Unload...?.. where? If I unload somewhere, how would I get it back in the next time?


Just seems like a LOT of issues for the small time users such as myself.

Now if I had onsite salt storage, onsite loader, and a LARGE shopping center, then there is NO substitute for a V-Box salter.

But, I don't. I have a couple commercial lots, a few driveways, and a Church Parking lot.


Whats perfect for one guy is totally useless for another.


----------



## kipcom

Check-out Midstatetruck in Indy...largest Boss dealer around. They have the spreader from Boss....They attach using an RT-3 hitch mounted on the rear & it has the receiver built into it. Pretty slick setup.


----------



## Eyesell

> _Originally posted by Boast Enterpris _
> *Eyesell,
> What is the capacity of that salter & is it simillar to the WESTERN that I have. What kind of interesting features does it have?
> BOAST:waving: *


Here are the biggest advantages I see with the thing,

1. I will never be applying the amount of salt required for a V-Box salter so as TLS suggested I can install this thing in a New York minute on my own.

2. Yes it takes bag salt only, again, being on my own with no additional equipment it will be much easier to load with salt, plus if I ever need more than the capacity of thing ( 1800 Lbs ) I will have to stop and load it manually.

3. With a push of a button it hooks up to the truck, there is a frame that goes around the lower unit to protect it should you back into something, that lowers on the ground storing the thing upright while not in use. When you go to hook up for next job, simply back up to it, hook up power wire, push a button and the frame raises up locks in place and your done. It is as simple as their plow.

Again, as TLS said, I just don't and won't be doing enough lots for the big V. I can appreciate it's use as I have seen many of them in action this past winter, but storage for the thing when not in use is my other BIG problem.

thanks again
Frank


----------



## jsheedy75

where do i find out about this sander??
I looked on the web site and didn't find anything.
Does anyone happen to have any pictures?
This sounds like it may be the perfect answer for me.


----------



## Eyesell

Its brand new, I looked at there site also and saw nothing. My dealer only has there one brochure. It is a very slick unit. I will stop by the dealer and see if I can copy his brochure and post a pic here.


----------



## jsheedy75

that would be great


----------



## kipcom

I have the brochure from the Boss dealer >www.Mid-stateTruck.com < I will try and scan it and get it up on here.


----------



## kipcom

Hopefully this loads ok,,,,bitmapfile


----------



## Eyesell

Not bad, do you have the spec sheet as well ??


----------



## mdg

I sent an e-mail to boss asking about the new spreader. Apparently it is still in the testing stage and what we are seeing are field units for testing and to get some intrest going. They are also going to mail me a copy of the brochure. Very nice people, and very helpfull. I couldn't help but mention that a smart hitch style mounting system for a spreader has got to be one of the best ideas out there at this moment.


----------



## TLS

At least you got an email to them. I got blocked by their anti-spam filter and it returned my inquirry.

Who would spam BOSS? Heck, how much email can they get? I probably get more a day than them, but I don't go putting peoples address on a spam block list.

:realmad:

A message (from [email protected] ) was received at 8 Mar 2004 21:13:12 +0000.

The following addresses had delivery problems:

<[email protected]>
Permanent Failure: 550_5.2.1_Mailbox_unavailable._Your_IP_address_xxx.xxx.xxx.xx_is_blacklisted_using SORBS-ALL._Details:_Spam_source._Spam_Received_See: http://www.dnsbl.sorbs.net/cgi-bin/lookup?IP=216.148.227.85.
Delivery last attempted at Mon, 8 Mar 2004 21:13:13 -0000


----------



## mdg

Spam filters aren't perfect, and I doubt that it was just that your address that was blocked, more likely some problem that has come out of your provider. The only other option is to wade through all the junk, like the 150+ spam messages my filter removes and the 40 or so that get through every bloody day. Not much of an option.


----------



## Rymm420

How do you guys make money on salt without a V bottom and not putting down atleast 8M lb a night.


----------



## lawnmedic

I pay 2.35 a bag and charge 8.00 plus time. We use about 4000lbs per push with my 2 commercial trucks...Chuck


----------



## TLS

> _Originally posted by Rymm420 _
> *How do you guys make money on salt without a V bottom and not putting down atleast 8M lb a night. *


I guess I don't then. 

I'm only dropping a ton a pop. $200/hr average from a 12 year old $500 tailgate spreader.


----------



## jsheedy75

I called the Boss customer service center and actually talked to a real ive person. It did take a while though. I asked if they could email the flier to me. To my surprise I actually received the email. Well here are some of the images from that mail.


----------



## jsheedy75

here is another one.


----------



## jsheedy75

here is a shot of the new trailer hitch you will have to install. They rate the new hitch as a class 4


----------



## jsheedy75

They say that the unit can be removed and installed fully loaded.


----------



## jsheedy75

I hate it when that happens


----------



## C & D

Does any one know if there is going to be a two stage model available, I would like to be able to spread sand as well.
Corey


----------



## jsheedy75

When I spoke with them on the phone they did not know. That would be part of their R&D department. From what they girl on the line said, it should be able to spread a salt sand mix, as long as the sand is not too wet. I would want to see that to believe it.


----------



## Eyesell

That thing is nice, I think I'm going to buy one. BTW thanks for getting the pictures.


----------



## Boast Enterpris

Man that thing looks great. I always have trouble with my western wanting to lay over when off the truck. It is one of those things that you really need two people to hook it up but if in a hurry you can do it by yourself. With the boss spreader it would seem to be a lot easier. Great research guys!!!!
BOAST:waving:


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

*Guess I'm the guinea pig*

I guess I'm the guinea pig on this one. I searched and searched and even posted on here to find out what others were using as a salter when they also used a blower or atv in the back of the truck. I had some responses, even one to tell me about the possibility of a vbox full bed salter. I'm not quite at that point, being my first year salting. Sure it would be great to have a couple of ton in the back of my truck, but my truck is a multi purpose truck. Anyways, I picked up the new Boss smarthitch salter on Friday and installed it on the truck today. I've always been one for having the installs done by the dealer but decided to attempt this one myself. It took me most of the day, but doing it solo, I had no problems except getting the old hitch off. Great directions from Boss made it easy. I was impressed with the brochure while at the dealer, but after getting it set up, I was even more impressed. It has an internal auger setup along with chain link agitator to help break up any chunks. It claims to hold 700 lbs. But the biggest thing and what sold me on it was the fact that I can back up to it, flip a lever, plug it in and raise it up and you're done. I hooked and unhooked it three or four times just in amazement. Now I know all those hours spent researching online had paid off. Now I can load the blower or the polaris in the back, and on the jobs where it's needed, I can drop the spreader and unload. I asked the dealer about running bulk salt through it and he seems to think if it's dry it should be ok. I plan on getting the optional top screen with built in bag splitter or else having one made locally depending on price. ps: I'm addicted to this site, but hopefully it will help fill my pockets with the green stuff. Funny how I used to hate the snow.....Until I started plowing. Now I'm doing the snow dance. :yow!:


----------



## TLS

What did you pay for it if you don't mind us asking?

Can you snap some pics of it. CLose up's of the reciever. (what is the rating on it?) Pics of the inside. Especially this chain link agitator thingy.

Thanks!


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

$1750 before taxes. The sticker says maximum trailer weight 10,000 lbs. and maximum tongue weight 1,000 lbs. The pics posted already show the hitch. As far as the inside auger, it's just that, an auger with three chain links on either side of the auger. It says my file is too big to send the pic.


----------



## TLS

Are those weights listed as weight carrying or weight distributing? I wouldn't want to go down in capacity.

You can email me any pics you want [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Eyesell

That thing is awesome, I was quoted $ 2,000.00 installed so maybe this guys price isn't that far off at $ 1,700 cash and carry. Thanks for the info DodgeBlizzard


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Glad I could help. Ps: They wanted $1950 installed.


----------



## eng50

Just when I had my mind set on the ProFlo2!!  

Was going to pick one up next week..and now am undecided..

What kind of controller comes with it variable speed or on/off?

Any chance you can run something through it and see how it does? I know thats asking a lot!!

I wonder how well Magic Salt will go through it..

I'm sure others beside me want to have this info as well! 

Thanks for any further info and experiences!!

Bill


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

I don't know much about the proflo2. The Boss controller is a variable speed and it also has a blast button which allows you to lay it down heavy as long as you're holding the button in. As far as running something through it.....it's already consumed a big chunk of my wallet/bank account. Money well spent though. This is my first spreader so I can't compare it to others. Sure I'm itching to run something through it to see how well it does. With the auger and chain setup, it should do well. You want me to drop some salt on my commercial accounts in 60 degree weather? Accounts payable might be giving me a call. haha. I also forgot to mention that when you first turn on the spreader, it pulsates to help on motor life. All I can say is consider this unit if you're in the market for a new spreader. It seems very solid and well built. Time will tell.


----------



## DuallyVette

DodgeBlizzard said:


> $1750 before taxes. The sticker says maximum trailer weight 10,000 lbs. and maximum tongue weight 1,000 lbs. The pics posted already show the hitch. As far as the inside auger, it's just that, an auger with three chain links on either side of the auger. It says my file is too big to send the pic.


Where did you get it for $1750


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

At my dealer here in Pa


----------



## DuallyVette

A dealer in NC wants $ 2600.00 plus $ 495 to install it. The dealer in West Virginia where I got a pretty good deal on a 9'2" V plow last Janruary wants $ 2300.00 installed. He also said that welds brackets to your hitch instead of using the Boss hitch. He said that the Boss hitch hung lower to the ground and was ugly.(ugly is fine with me.) I wonder why there is such a big diffrence in price. My plow was reasonable, based on prices I read on a couple of forums.


----------



## TLS

I ended up getting baited and switched when I just bought mine.

See, they list for $2260 or something, then, you see, the HITCH (which you NEED) lists for $375 or something. I don't know about installation, as it's quite an easy install. IMO, $495 for installation is WAY overpriced. I got fancy with my trailer and spreader wiring and it only took a couple of hours. A pro installer can easily do it in an hour. Depends on how you want the interior controls set up.

Anyway, mine had a price sitting on it for $1850. I told him that I would take it. He goes to ring it up and his installer yells over "Don't forget to add the $300 for the hitch mount!"   I calmly let him know that this was not legal or fair. He then showed me his billing invoices which are indeed seperate for the spreader and hitch mount. I expressed my concern to BOSS directly and was told by them that they are indeed a seperatly billed product. My BIGGEST issue is that you NEED this hitch to use the spreader. If each hitch was truck specific like the front plow mounts, I could see their need to charge you seperatly to ensure you get the proper truck mount, but THE HITCHES ARE ALL THE SAME! Universal for about 6 different truck configurations! Luckily the GM mounting is the most direct with no spacers needed.

It does hang a tad lower (1") than the original. However, the hitch itself is a much better design than the original GM receiver hitch.

Oh, I ended up paying $2000 flat for the setup after all was said and done. This dealer is a good guy. Gave a GREAT price on my 9.2V ($4315) with hand control. I was surprised at some of you other guys paying WAY less for this spreader....


----------



## DuallyVette

The dealer in West Va. that I bought my 9'2" Boss V plow from ( $4475 installed with the hand held controller & High intensity lights) said that he got the weld on mounting brackets for the spreader from Boss and I believe he makes a bracket that slides into the 2" reciever thats standard with all class III,IV,& V hitches. His customers thought the Boss hitch was unattractive, so he designed a removable one. I'd like to use a Reese V hitch with another 2" coupler on each side. I want a 3 point battering ram on back of this truck


----------



## jwampler

dodgeblizzard: Just wondering where at in PA you are from and what dealer you purchesed the spreader from, I am in pa and Harrisburg Truck bodies quoted me $1930 installed.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Open up your pm's. I tried sending you the info but you cannot except pm's.


----------



## capital

I started the season with one Boss salt spreader, but this week added a 2nd one and thus far have nothing bad to say about them. In fact our first one took a hit from a vehicle while doing a parking lot. The Vehicle was rear ended and the driver took off, minus his lic plate. needless to say when I tracked him down 2 days later he was very happy to help me out with my new spreader, we had to order new brackets for the one he hit but it is still working on the old brackets but they were bent slightly.


----------



## j&j properties

*Love my Boss*

Because I don't have a "full time" plow business(main business is rental properties) easy on and off were a must for my rig and both the plow and the spreader can be on or off in less than 5 min. combined.

Also it does lift the full 800lbs hopper off with just the touch of the button. no manhandling involved.

But they did have to remove my stock Chevy reciever and replace it with the Boss Class IV(which was fine b/c I would have soon enough anyway) but I don't believe that the have brackets that they will just weld on(not 100% sure), only the entire hitch assembly.

Hope my little experience with this will help!!!


----------



## pollini

Hi Guys,

Any further comments about this spreader? I am thinking of getting one in the off-season...do you like them? How do they spread? Salt/Sand? Reliable? Is attaching/detaching really as easy as it sounds?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## capital

I ran two of the units this winter. thus far the only thing we have noticed is that when we go to take one of the units off it has a tendency to not want to come off and their is no manual way to disengage the unit. Their is a wire inside that has come off twice now and is of concern. We also turned the vibrator on one night to loosen the salt up and it worked so great it shook its own wiring right off its hook up. All and all am happy with both units and since I have multiple employees who knows if some of what I am going through is operator error.


----------



## TLS

I ran about 10 ton of salt through mine this season. No problems whatsoever. Not that I was expecting any. First year, everything should work flawlessly.

I had only a couple bags of wet salt to pass through it, a few kicks (with my foot) and it dislodged it. I will likely get a vibrator for next year.

It is an easy one man operation for mounting and dismounting.

Only real thing I'm not happy with is the amount of rust on the mounts of the plow and spreader. I don't remember as much of this on my older Boss's.

All in all though, the spreader is definately worth the money. Mounts and transports very well and tight.


----------



## jax1013

TLS,
I'm a small operator also...I have only 3 trucks and put maybe 1 or 2 more subs for large storms. I used to salt just like you w/ the bags by myself. If you load up a 1.5 /2 yd v-box it costs you around $120 loaded. Thats about 3500/4000 lbs. Even if you only use half of it you can still dump the other half out and still make a nice profit. I bet it still is less expensive than bag salt. In addition no back breaking work. Just wondering how do you afford the insurance with a small route. I have farm family..They have a good price but in the last 2 years it has climbed up. Gen'l liability,($900) commercial auto ($3000) workers comp + disability (couple hundred) . Do you have some other company you can suggest? 
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## TLS

jax1013 said:


> . Just wondering how do you afford the insurance with a small route. I have farm family..They have a good price but in the last 2 years it has climbed up. Gen'l liability,($900) commercial auto ($3000) workers comp + disability (couple hundred) . Do you have some other company you can suggest?
> Thanks,
> Jack


Jack,

My Insurance has also increased dramatically. I pay $465 for liability, and $1237 for my commercial truck ins. I've been using Erie for the past 7 years. Just two years ago, my liability was $367!

However, I make enough on just one small snow to easily cover those premiums, so I don't really understand your reason for asking.

I'll never say never, but I don't see myself moving to bulk any time soon. For me, it's just not a smart move.


----------



## jax1013

TLS,
Please don't take offense,,My reasons for asking a purely financial. My insurance has gone up substantially also. I pay double what you pay and would love to get a better rate. I'll guess they will tell me it all depends on the area your in. I find i need to add accounts just to pay for the taxes and insurance.This effects my response time tremendously. So you can see the problems this leads to. I would like to try to keep it small and simple, however, sometimes I feel it has no choice to but to expand. Do yo know if Erie will cover or write a policy in NY??Thanks again and be well..Jack


----------



## mdd

bump for any more info on the weld on brackets?


----------

